# FAA Corsairs in COLOR



## D.James (Apr 19, 2009)

from the US Navy Archives.. Must be enroute...Only a few English looking chaps about...



Oh yeah, and an Avenger. Or would it already be a Tarpon?


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice stuff here.


----------



## Amsel (Apr 19, 2009)

Some good photos here.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice photos!


----------



## D.James (Apr 19, 2009)

Found some back ground info wouldn'tcha know it, from here..
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/f4u-corsairs-raf-faa-3370.html



> Maestro said:
> F4U Corsairs in the RAF/FAA...
> Greetings ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> ...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 19, 2009)

Good pic's, thanks for sharing...

Charles


----------



## rochie (Apr 19, 2009)

these pics must be of the first batch of FAA corsairs ! as none have the clipped wings.
great pics will be very usefull to me for the next group build as i'm attempting a FAA corsair II


----------



## D.James (Apr 19, 2009)

rochie said:


> these pics must be of the first batch of FAA corsairs ! as none have the clipped wings.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Orion_vp31 (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice shots...thanks!


----------



## Doughboy (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice pic.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 30, 2009)

Great pics, seen a couple of them before, but didn't know there were more.




rochie said:


> these pics must be of the first batch of FAA corsairs ! as none have the clipped wings.
> great pics will be very usefull to me for the next group build as i'm attempting a FAA corsair II



That's very interesting Karl! I know ALL -1's (Corsair Is, the birdcage Corsairs) didn't have clipped wings, but I thought all Corsair IIs did. I guess I was wrong. There are some birdcage ones in there, but you can clearly see that at least one is a II (-1A), and you're right, no clipped wings.

Also, that last picture is actually of an Avenger.

Thanks a lot for sharing, great pictures!

Shoulda read the post more carefully, I guess you knew it was an Avenger hehe. At that point I think it'd be a Tarpon still, but pretty soon thereafter they standardized with the US and used the US names.


----------



## atccbengt (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi all!
I'm a newbe on this site. Interested in allied air operstions, and aircraft used against my home country (Norway) during WW2. Very nice pics of Corsairs and a lonely Tarpon!

Fleet Air Arm used all of their Corsair I's and many of the later Corsair II's as trainers in the US. 
One of the pics showes Corsair II's JT199 and JT235 (the digits in the serial number sprayed on the engine cowlings). Neither had clipped wings. There was no need for it.
JT199 was delivered to 1831 squadron at Stretton. It was hit by a truck on 15. November 1943.
JT235 was delivered to 1841 squadron and had a barrier crash aboard USS Charger on 29. Sept. 1943. Repaired and delivered to 1835 squadron in October 1943. Then to 732 squadron in November. It was damaged in a landing accident 2. April 1944 before going to 738 squadron at Lewinston in July 1944. Struck of charge in January 1945. (Ref. Fleet Air Arm aircraft 1939 to 1945 by Ray Sturtivant and Mick Burrow).


Regards,
Bengt


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome aboard Bengt.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome aboard Bengt. 8)
Thanks for the info.

Cool pics D.James. 


Wheels


----------



## saul (Sep 9, 2011)

atccbengt said:


> Hi all!
> I'm a newbe on this site. Interested in allied air operstions, and aircraft used against my home country (Norway) during WW2. Very nice pics of Corsairs and a lonely Tarpon!
> 
> Fleet Air Arm used all of their Corsair I's and many of the later Corsair II's as trainers in the US.
> ...


 
Hi Bengt or anyone that can help

I know this is an old post and a long shot but I just wanted to ask if you can help with some information.
My Grandfather was a member of 1835 later 732 Squadron FAA, he's still around (grand old age of 92) and I would love to find out more info on a Corsair F4U 1A which he flew, JT 376 marked 5P.
I have some great photos but would love to find out any more info regarding the story of this Corsair.

Regards
Saul


----------



## rochie (Sep 9, 2011)

hi Saul, i'm sure some one will come along and help where they can and i will have a look through my references when i get time off work and see if i can dig anything up


----------



## saul (Sep 9, 2011)

rochie said:


> hi Saul, i'm sure some one will come along and help where they can and i will have a look through my references when i get time off work and see if i can dig anything up



Hi Rochie
Many thanks 

Here he is flying JT 376- 5P





Cheers
Saul


----------



## A4K (Sep 11, 2011)

Great pics! Interesting the smooth tread tyres, and the bright yellow Zinc Chromate in the nose and wings.


----------



## Adam Ka (Sep 8, 2014)

saul said:


> Hi Rochie
> Many thanks
> 
> Here he is flying JT 376- 5P
> ...



Hey, I'm from Poland. 
I'm building an airplane grandfather saul.I want reproduce as exactly as possible the appearance of the aircraft. So far shown here is the only picture that I could find. 
Saul wrote that has some good photographs. Whether one who could help me get to the photograph? 
Adam.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2014)

His post was uploaded three years ago. I doubt he can reply soon. But who knows...

BTW. Welcome to the site.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 8, 2014)

That may well be the best and only pic you can get of this aircraft but who knows? The FAA Corsairs had some unique features so if you are going for realisim, check out some of the builds on this forum.

Oh, and welcome aboard!


----------



## stug3 (Jan 23, 2019)

RNAS Mill Meece (HMS Fledgling) Staffordshire 
WRNS Air Mechanics training facility

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2019)

Nice shot!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

